# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can someone tell me why i have such detailed dreams and why i can manipulate them so well?

## postman feeva

i've always been able to manipulate my dreams.  And i've noticed an explicit amount of detail in them too.  people complain that human figures and faces are blurred, and the surroundings are abstract and unclear.  Me, however, I can have an entire auditorium of people interacting and conversing as clear as it would be if you were actually in an auditorium.  Building structures obey laws of physics and proper building code.  i see in clear detail peoples faces whom i never seen before, and when they talk and move all their body/facial gestures and movements are smooth and realistic.  I even stop and stare at the level or realism in the bricks and carpet of my environment.  Fire chars wood and glows as it would if you actually did it, exerting a glow that accurately illuminates the surrounding area, and when i spray it with water, it blackens and smokes as it would in nature.  I dont understand why i can do these things or why they are so detailed.  I am self aware of myself and of the fact that i am dreaming.  whatever i want to do, i do, whatever i want changed, is immediately rearranged to my liking by will. at a wave of my hand  i can throw crowds of people as if they were blown away by hurricane winds. I fly on command and hover/float at my discretion, i steal light from lamps and cradle it in my hands forming the light into shapes and floating it in air and controlling its movement with the wave of my hands. If i wanna wake up, i close my eyes and roll my eyes back and instantly i awake.  If i'm dreaming and my cell phone next me on my dresser rings, i hear the ringtone as a soundtrack either trough the speaker system in the buildings or on a radio. but i dont wake up. if i hear the ringtone for my dad calling, i wake myself up to answer it because if he calls it must be important.  But if someone else, say my girlfriend, i hear her ringtone and i'll jus keep sleeping, cause i dont wanna put up with her at that point.  No one else i know can do these things with their dreams or have such a strict ruling to the laws of physics, gravity, and realism.  so if anyone has any explanations, dont be shy, contact me.   thanks..

----------


## roland3tr

Well now, you'll know so many people doing same stuff like you do  :smiley:  About the explanation, it's called "Lucid Dreaming". Welcome to DV  ::D:  You can find everthing you need in DV. Feel free to share your own expriences. Oh, by the way, you asked why you are expriencing that stuff. I think you have to figure it out by yourself. I think you are a natural LDer. For example I've been LDing for 10 years. It first started with nightmares. Then I learned how to control my dreams. Why I am doing it ? Because it is fun  :smiley:  

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=66857 Here you can find a list of ways to  LD. I think you are doing DILD which means 

you knew that you are in a dream. Since you've been doing it  successfully. Try WILDing. Then you'll see the differance. Read the thread, you'll find it interesting.

----------


## Robot_Butler

::welcome::  Postman

You probably notice the realism because you are looking for it.  Do you think you are especially aware of your surroundings while awake, also?  How are your interactions with your dream characters?  Do they seem equally real?

I agree with Roland that you are probably a natural lucid dreamer.  We have a few naturals that hang out around here, making everyone jealous.  Do you put any attention into becoming lucid or recalling your dreams?  Even a dream journal or frequent meditation?

Maybe you should try to break the rules in your next dream.  It might be a fun challenge to test the limits of your dream realism.  Check out the Task of the Month threads:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...splay.php?f=43
for a few ideas.

----------


## Hukif

Simply put, your natural at LD, which is really cool when your dreams have logic. "It took me so long to beat that and find my way due to the high lvl of logic all my dreams have". You should try some harder stuff, there is an huge list in the General Lucid Discussion section <.<
"" is useless info lol

----------


## Licity

Congratulations, you're a natural! We can't come to a conclusion as to why some people are so good at noticing, but the fact that yours are so logical and clear makes me believe that you just automatically detect that "feeling" you have in a dream.

As for the controlling, for most it varies dream to dream and person to person. You landed on the high control end of the scale.

----------


## What??Me??

[QUOTE=Robot_Butler;928138] ::welcome::  Postman



I agree with Roland that you are probably a natural lucid dreamer.  We have a few naturals that hang out around here, making everyone jealous.  
QUOTE]

Espically me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::D:  ::banana::  welcome! ::banana::  :boogie: 
 ::welcome::

----------

